

Ask HN: Service to remind me to ping people? - aiurtourist

Does anyone use a service to remind them to contact people?<p>I have lots of contacts that I&#x27;d like to keep in contact with at different frequencies. I&#x27;d like to have a service where I can fill out a name and a frequency (every 2 weeks, every 45 days) with an offset and have it remind me.
======
anthony_franco
I think you'd find this site useful:
[http://contactually.com](http://contactually.com)

Side note: I had this same idea years ago and launched a prototype but never
got enough traction. Then Contactually came along and took the market by
storm. Just goes to show you that it's all about the execution and not only
the idea, so kudos to them.

~~~
aiurtourist
Thanks! (and good luck on your next thing!)

------
ahazred8ta
One, at [http://www.hassleme.co.uk](http://www.hassleme.co.uk) has a free,
simple and painless email reminder system - "we'll nag you via email at semi-
unpredictable intervals" (of N days, plus or minus a few).

